# Saltwater Cube?



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

I want to start a saltwater with just a couple of fish.

Is this a bad deal?

http://cgi.ebay.com/SALTWATER-REEF-...010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c590aa5a2

And what else would i need to run saltwater?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Good deal, crappy tank. Check craigslist. Or wait for me to find you something on craigslist so that we can have more SW people here!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's a crappy tank for saltwater? I've always heard about how happy people are with it for saltwater..


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It has no brand name. That means there are no replacement parts and no real way for anyone to help when something goes wrong. And it looks cheaply made. You've heard it's good though? Where? I'm open to other thoughts!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh I didn't even notice that. I've heard those biocubes are good for saltwater though. I've seen quite a few setups before


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, I would pass that deal up. Not that it matters, but did you notice the shipping is $29.00? I would have a hard time paying $100 for an empty 12g tank, even if it did have some nice lighting.

I agree with other members, try craigslist. Don't live in a big city? If you have one within an hours drive, why not search craigslist in that city? I drove 2 and a half hours to get my 30g SW with a TON of stuff for $150 (here is my thread for my reciently setup SW tank if you are interested; http://www.fishforums.com/forum/beg...afriends-first-saltwater-tank.html#post271012 ).

Anyway, my trading motto (which includes buying used) is "if someone is willing to sell it for that price, someone else is willing to sell it for less". I know, it is pretty corny, but basically, there are people who desparately want to get rid of something, and people who want to make a buck in the process.

Oh goodness, I am rambling again.x). I need to stop. Anyway, craigslist is a great sorce for buying used SW tank setups!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Craigslist is good for full setups. Ebay is good for parts. Bio-cubes can work well, but this one doesn't look like it will.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Most cubes are actually terrible for saltwater, and while popular, I could never recommend one. I have nothing but trouble from them.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

To clarify his statement, he doesn't like them. Just stopping old fights from being renewed. Give me a while to find something for you to buy!

Option # 1: http://madison.craigslist.org/for/2153985297.html

Option # 2: http://lacrosse.craigslist.org/hsh/2156734161.html


That's really it for Wisconsin. If you were willing to make a LONG drive to some of the Chicago suburbs, there'd be a lot more. If you don't want to spend some serious $$$ on new equipment, you'll have to ask around your town.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Interesting, I'll keep that in mind if I ever decide to get a cube. Thanks :]


----------



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for researching that for me I will just hold off for now and wait until i'm ready to get a large one


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yes go big or go home small saltwater tanks are much much much harder to maintain without the proper experience. they can be disasterous and rune the whole experience for you. if you are really interested in salt water check out the la crosse area reef keepers (LARK as they call it) forum on http://www.thereeftank.com/forums/f234/ there are always awesome deals on tanks in the area.


----------

